# ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 GUIDE

## pestilence

This guide is intended for the ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 Users.

I have not tested this for another ATI card so i can't confirm.

Other people suggest the ATI provided drivers...i don't...i had tons of problems with them...and i ain't going back unless there is a solution (off course i am a 9000 user which can choose between kernel and ATI) to this problems (see "Sudden Lock ups"). If you are suffering the same symptoms...then pop in and head with me through this journey...

ATI Radeons with major number 9xxx > 9000 are not supported since the DRI project has not

yet implemented 3d accelaration for them.

So if you basically own anything higher from an ATI Radeon 9000 you should not compile or read this guide.

For the rest of the users interested:

I tested this on an Acer Travelmate 800Lci with a Centrino CPU and an ATI Radeon 9000 Mobility 64MB Ram card

Kernel Versions this has been tested:

2.6.2_rc3-love1

2.6.3_rc1-love1

2.6.3-rc2-love2

I haven't tested this on another kernel version...so don't blame me if it doesn't work on a 2.4.x version (you should upgrade anyways....)

gcc: 3.3.2-r5

glibc: 2.3.2-r9

Xfree: 4.3.0-r4[b] AND [b]Xfree: 4.3.0-r5

I started this after loosing my nerves with the ATI provided drivers ati-drivers this drivers are a living nightmare

and a moving buffer overflow...i run Mandrake, Gentoo and R.H and had on all 3 systems the same problems. The system would work and after a while in a totaly random way it would Lock up leaving me with a moving mouse cursor and nothing else to do.

Since i am using Linux allot and mostly for development i had big time troubles with this situation...it even got worse the last month in 1 night i had to reboot about 15 times!!!! I wonder why people who are experiencing this do not complain to ATI...doh...anyway this is the minimum...my system running the build in kernel driver seems more stable than ever and way more responsive to this set of drivers.

What you need to do?

Ok here we go:

Firstly unmerge those ati-drivers

```

root@pestilence pestilence #emerge unmerge ati-drivers

```

Once you have unmerged the drivers its time to update the X enviroment (before we forget to do so).

```

root@pestilence pestilence #opengl-update xfree

```

Ok on to the kernel compilation now (I don't provide a kernel howto...if you are after this you should be able at least to compile a basic system kernel...i prefer love-sources others prefer other sources...what is basic here is 2.6.x verion)

```

root@pestilence pestilence # cd /usr/src/

root@pestilence src # ln -s linux-2.6.3_rc2-love2/ linux

root@pestilence src # cd linux

root@pestilence linux # make menuconfig

```

Ok now you should be within the kernel configuration screen Select all of the necessary stuff needed for your system and then 

head on for the ATI DRM Module:

```

Device Drivers  --->

   Character devices  --->

   <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

```

NOTE: SELECT ALSO THE AGP MODULE THAT YOUR SYSTEM SHOULD USE!!!!

Mine for instance is:

```

<M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

```

Now we need to select the DRM options:

```

Device Drivers  --->

   Character devices  --->

   [*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

   <M>   ATI Radeon

```

Once you have finished selecting the option you need for your system you need to recompile the kernel and install the modules (You should again be able to do so)...

Once you have installed everything and run your boot manager (lilo,grub) you should make your system autoload the [b]agp modules you just compiled (i always prefer to have them around as modules rather compiled inside the kernel).

```

echo "agpgart" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

The line above will load the generic agp control support. Now you also need to load the appropriate agp driver for your system[b] My system uses an Intel controller so i load the intel-agp module:

```

echo "intel-agp" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

Ok this should be ok on the kernel side to make you system load with agp support.

Now there are some options here...Basically i had some problems with [b]mtrr so i followed the very interesting post of retsamedoc Here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120178&highlight=fglrx+freeze

This is not the same for all the system mine (and propably the rest of the Travelmate's 800lci) needed this configuration:

```

root@pestilence linux # cat /etc/conf.d/mtrr-fix

#!/bin/bash

echo "disable=2" >| /proc/mtrr

echo "base=0xd8000000 size=0x4000000 type=write-combining" > /proc/mtrr

root@pestilence linux # cat /etc/conf.d/local.start

# /etc/conf.d/local.start:

/etc/conf.d/mtrr-fix

root@pestilence linux # cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x1ff80000 ( 511MB), size= 512KB: uncachable, count=1

reg02: base=0xd8000000 (3456MB), size=  64MB: write-combining, count=3   <-- THIS IS MY CARD REGISTER

reg03: base=0xe0000000 (3584MB), size= 256MB: write-combining, count=1

```

Now it is correct with 64MB thats how it should be. This is not the same on all the systems so be carefull.

I think you will also need to have MTRR Support enabled inside your kernel.

OK once you have everything set its a good time to restart your system.

Reboot....drink coffee...smoke...etc  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Once the system has rebooted you need to re-configure your X Session...Ok since i followed this procedure immediately after emerging the xfree-4.3.0-r5 without using the ati-drivers i would recommend you rerun the X Configuration by using maybe the:

```

root@pestilence linux # X -configure

```

First of all before altering anything you should backup your currently working XF86Config file

As a root user...this will create a new XF86Config.new file inside the /root directory copy this to the /etc/X11 as XF86Config and alter it to make the necessary changes.

Ok what you should be carefull about is to enable correctly your screen and you mouse and also configure correctly the card.

TIP: If you are having a hard time configuring the whole XF86Config file just open your backup and look at the sections...most options apply the same to both files

Ok the section of our importance is the Section "Device"

In this section do this:

```

Section "Device"

        Option  "AGPMode"       "4"   <-- Make sure the AGP speed if correct...don't just use 4

        #Option "AGPFastWrite"  "True"   <--- This seems to lock up my system...i don't know if you are having success

        Option  "EnablePageFlip"        "True"   <--- IMPORTANT THIS WILL BOOST UP YOUR CARD, BUT MAKE SURE IT IS SUPPORTED

        Option  "IgnoreEDID"    "off"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

```

PLease before using values make a search and make sure they are supported by your card...if you are using a M9 card the above settings should work (except the AGPMode...you should have 4x support but make sure it is so).

Finally check the default depth section of XF86Config file the X -configure option tends to use disasterous values such as 1,8 etc...brrr...just change it to 24 if you don't know what this is....

Ok also remember to give permissions to the dri interface:

```

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

If you don't do the above...then propably you will stay there wondering why you system doesn't support 3d accelaration.

If you have followed the above steps (remember...follow...don't just copy and paste) you should be able to have 3d accelaration from the native build in kernel module...Which in my case prooved 100 times more stable...and 100 time bug free...

To verify everything is correct:

```

pestilence@pestilence pestilence $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

     GLX_NV_vertex_array_range, GLX_MESA_agp_offset

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20020827 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

Also try a small test:

```

pestilence@pestilence pestilence $ glxgears

8618 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1723.600 FPS

10102 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2020.400 FPS

10105 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2021.000 FPS

10095 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2019.000 FPS

```

If you think something is wrong or something should be added (Especially inside the XF86Config)please leave a post here...

Thanks to everyone for helping...the Linux community is the most powerfull of all...

I had many years to actually have so much fun and such an interraction with my system...Gentoo brought me back to those lovely days...where no installers where available...and no bootable cd's did exist!

----------

## Moled

I have an M7 (7500) and get about 715fps with glxgears at 24bit

I have no idea if that is too low or not :/

----------

## pestilence

 *Moled wrote:*   

> I have an M7 (7500) and get about 715fps with glxgears at 24bit
> 
> I have no idea if that is too low or not :/

 

Have you enabled this?

Option  "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

As far as i can see around the Net your scores are normal for your card...maybe some tweaking would give some missing boost?

Check this:

http://rzr.online.fr/docs/comp/gfxcard.htm

----------

## ChrisG

Hi,

I have followed this guide and it works like a dream - apart from the DRI bit.  I am using a P4 fujitsu-siemens laptop with ATI Mobility 9000.  glxgears shows about 330FPS.

glxinfo shows direct rendering: no

lsmod shows:

radeon

sis900

intel_agp

agpgart

I have used the exact same XFree configuration as described, and I have also setup the kernel in the same way (using Modules where suggested etc).

Any ideas what I might need to do or what information I should obtain to get this sorted?

----------

## Carbone14

All that seems very well...but I still have a problem. When i try glxinfo, it tells :

```
Error: unable to open display (null)
```

And when I try startx, it says :

```
Using vt 7

Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

xterm: Error 32, errno 2: No such file or directory

Reason: get_pty: not enough ptys

login: Error 32, errno 2, No such file or directory

Reason: get_pty: not enough ptys

waiting for X server to shut down
```

I did everything pestilence said.

Never installed ati drivers, the only main things I've installed are xfree and kde. By the way, I still haven't launched kde once. If you can help...

I'm a new linux user, so I have a stupid general question : how do you know the name of a module you activated in the menuconfig ? I mean, how do you know the the module for the intel agp is intel_agp ??? 

Thanks for your help.

----------

## ChrisG

Carbone14:

I'm not sure what your error when starting X is, but you will not be able to use glxinfo until X has been started successfully.  Also, regarding the names of modules, the menuconfig help option for any given module often tells you the name you need to add to modules.autoload.d

----------

## pestilence

 *ChrisG wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have followed this guide and it works like a dream - apart from the DRI bit.  I am using a P4 fujitsu-siemens laptop with ATI Mobility 9000.  glxgears shows about 330FPS.
> 
> glxinfo shows direct rendering: no
> ...

 

It seems you have problems starting the module...the FPS you get are reported from the software accelaration and not the hardware.

Could you please post an X log of you Session? (/var/log/XFree86.0.log) so we can find what is wrong with your config.

P.S Are you sure you have an Intel based chipset for your agp?

----------

## Carbone14

I don't know what this means, but when i type

```
echo $DISPLAY
```

it doesn't print anything...I think this is not normal.

And another thing : do I have to emerge xfree-drm ?

----------

## pestilence

 *Carbone14 wrote:*   

> I don't know what this means, but when i type
> 
> ```
> echo $DISPLAY
> ```
> ...

 

Did you recompile the kernel with the options above?

please also:

```

root@pestilence kernel # cat /var/log/XFree86.0.log

```

And show me what errors you got there.

----------

## Carbone14

The error is what I mentioned above : 

```
Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!
```

In the menuconfig, I checked like you did, except that for AGP support my chipset is SiS. So I autoload sis_agp (thinking this is the correct module name...).

One more thing for menuconfig : in the "graphics support" section, I enabled "Support for frame buffer devices" (kernel), "VESA VGA graphics support" (kernel) and "ATI Radeon display support" (module). Is this correct ?

----------

## pestilence

 *Carbone14 wrote:*   

> The error is what I mentioned above : 
> 
> One more thing for menuconfig : in the "graphics support" section, I enabled "Support for frame buffer devices" (kernel), "VESA VGA graphics support" (kernel) and "ATI Radeon display support" (module). Is this correct ?

 

```

Graphics support  --->

       [*] Support for frame buffer devices

       [*]   VESA VGA graphics support

       <M>   ATI Radeon display support

```

Yeap thats the same that i use....but you didn't answer yet my question did you recompile your kernel?

Does your XF86Config have this line:

```

root@pestilence linux # cat /etc/X11/XF86Config | grep Driver

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Driver      "mouse"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        Driver      "ati"

```

Does it report as Driver "ati" ? or is it something else?

----------

## Carbone14

Yes, I compiled the kernel, and this is good as I now have ntfs support, which was not activated before.

For the XF86Config file, I had Driver "radeon" but I changed it to "ati" and it's always the same problem

Is it possible to have a problem with the screen ??? As I said, when I type echo $DISPLAY, nothing is printed !!!

----------

## pestilence

 *Carbone14 wrote:*   

> Yes, I compiled the kernel, and this is good as I now have ntfs support, which was not activated before.
> 
> For the XF86Config file, I had Driver "radeon" but I changed it to "ati" and it's always the same problem
> 
> Is it possible to have a problem with the screen ??? As I said, when I type echo $DISPLAY, nothing is printed !!!

 

Hmm seems as your agp module is not loaded..

Ok $DISPLAY wont give you anything...unless you are logged in X, so since you are on console you wont see anything.

Now about the module question of yours...usually the help file include a small description for the driver among with the driver name, take a look at it and see what the module name is.

```

lsmod

```

do you have agp modules loaded? it seems this is your problem.

----------

## Carbone14

lsmod gives :

```
uhci_hcp

snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm

snd_timer

gameport

snd_page_alloc

snd_mpu401_uart

snd_rawmidi

snd_seq_device

snd

ohci_hcd

ehci_hcd

8139too

mii

usbcore

radeon

sis_agp

agpgart
```

Something missing...?

----------

## pestilence

Are you running on your newly compiled kernel? are you sure? this error is reported as you are running a different kernel from the one compiled for your system.

```

uname -a

```

Did you:

```

opengl-update xfree

```

----------

## Carbone14

Yes, I'm running on the new kernel.

By the way, when I try using "Standard VGA" as device in the "Screen" section (instead of "Card0"), it makes an error when startinx X too...what's this hell ?!?!?

----------

## Carbone14

A thing I notice now. There is this warning in the XFree86.0.log file :

```
Open APM failed (dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
```

Is this normal...?

----------

## pestilence

Yes it is normal

----------

## Carbone14

Here is perhaps a clue :

I tried to set a basic configuration using xf86cfg and I can't even start X. Whn i try startx, the following error appears :

```
(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONInitVisualConfigs failed (depth 8 not supported). Disabling DRI.
```

It's realy frustrating. But thanks a lot for your help !!!

----------

## pestilence

Then check this in your XF86Config:

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24 <--- check the deault depth used!

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1400x1050"

                ViewPort        0 0

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## misc

I just want to say thanks heaps for this guide. I looked at a lot and I just couldn't get it working. I was originally using the ati-drivers from portage and using the fglrx driver but it doesn't worki in 16bit and it caused random lockups all the time.

I think the main reason I got this working was to opengl-update xfree <-- I don't remember any of the other guides saying this (even when the guides talked about not using the ati-drivers). So yeah thanks heaps! Even get about an extra 200fps more with this driver than fglrx   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChrisG

 *pestilence wrote:*   

>  *ChrisG wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> I have followed this guide and it works like a dream - apart from the DRI bit.  I am using a P4 fujitsu-siemens laptop with ATI Mobility 9000.  glxgears shows about 330FPS.
> 
> glxinfo shows direct rendering: no
> ...

 

Thank you for the hint about the agp - I compiled sis-agp instead of intel-agp and DRI works now!  I did this through trial and error though - the specs supplied with my laptop do not mention the agp bus type.  Is there any easy way to find this out?

----------

## misc

Best bet would be to do a search on google or something and search for the model of your laptop. Most places that do reviews will tell you what motherboard chipset your laptop has.

----------

## brantgurga

When I originally set DRI up for my Radion Mobility 9000 M9, it took me a while to figure out that DRI doesn't work at X's default 8bit colors.  You need at least 16bit colors for DRI to work.  Add a DefaultDepth instruction in the Screen section of you XF86Config file.

----------

## hanzotutu

Great. I sufferred from the "sudden lock ups" as well. I followed the 

procedure, and everything works great. However, when I run glxgears,

the FPS is about 180 FPS less than ati-drivers. Even more, the CPU usage

is only about 17% while with ati-drivers it's 100%. I don't know if it's normal

for switching from ati-driver DRI to kernel DRI.

My laptop is Dell D600 with M9 32M. CPU is P-M 1.4G. glxgears yields:

```

hanzo@scimd: pts/0: 32 files 1015Kb-> glxgears

4435 frames in 5.0 seconds = 887.000 FPS

5498 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1099.600 FPS

5499 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1099.800 FPS

5498 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1099.600 FPS

5478 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1095.600 FPS

```

ati-drivers give about 1280 FPS.[/code]

----------

## pestilence

 *hanzotutu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> procedure, and everything works great. However, when I run glxgears,
> 
> the FPS is about 180 FPS less than ati-drivers. Even more, the CPU usage
> ...

 

Did you check this part:

```

Section "Device"

        Option  "AGPMode"       "4"   <-- Make sure the AGP speed if correct...don't just use 4

        #Option "AGPFastWrite"  "True"   <--- This seems to lock up my system...i don't know if you are having success

        Option  "EnablePageFlip"        "True"   <--- IMPORTANT THIS WILL BOOST UP YOUR CARD, BUT MAKE SURE IT IS SUPPORTED

        Option  "IgnoreEDID"    "off"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection 

```

Pay attention on the Option  "EnablePageFlip"        "True" option it gives a boost to your fps...i think this should be the missing part of your config.

My initial virgin config didn't include this option and i was working on an average of 1000 FPS after enabling this option it boosted my system.

Check also your agp speed...is it correct:

```

pestilence@pestilence pestilence $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20020827 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4

```

The part:

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20020827 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE TCL

Contains also your current configure agp speed...if its not correct change it in your XF86Config...file.

----------

## hanzotutu

My /etc/X11/XF86config

```

...

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "ati"

    Option      "AGPMode"               "4"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

    Option      "IgnoreEDID"            "off"

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 0

EndSection

...

```

/var/log/XFree86.0.log

```

...

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping enabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

...

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x2000000)

...

```

So I guess the page flipping is enabled, and the warning might be the

problem. Any suggestion?

BTW, you are still using 'fglrxinfo'? I had thought it is removed with

unmerge ati-drivers.

```

scimd root #  glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

...

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20020827 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4

...

```

Edit:

There is sth wrong with mtrr

```

hanzo@scimd: pts/0: 32 files 1015Kb-> dmesg | grep mtrr

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 splash=silent

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

mtrr: 0xe8000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0xe8000000,0x1000000

mtrr: 0xe8000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0xe8000000,0x1000000

hanzo@scimd: pts/0: 32 files 1015Kb-> cat /proc/mtrr 

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0xfeda0000 (4077MB), size= 128KB: write-through, count=1

reg02: base=0xe8000000 (3712MB), size=  16MB: write-combining, count=1

reg03: base=0xe0000000 (3584MB), size= 128MB: write-combining, count=1

```

Video RAM for my Radeon M9 is 32M. MTRR's problem?

----------

## pestilence

I still have ati-drivers on the system allthough i don't use them...i run accidently fglrxinfo but as you can see it had no problem and produced the output  :Smile: 

Hmm yes you should check the memory...it might be affecting your system

What is the output of:

```

pestilence@pestilence pestilence $ cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x1ff80000 ( 511MB), size= 512KB: uncachable, count=1

reg02: base=0xd8000000 (3456MB), size=  64MB: write-combining, count=3

reg03: base=0xe0000000 (3584MB), size= 256MB: write-combining, count=1

```

My ATI register is reg02 which need some fixing because the system assigned to it only 16Mb...check the guide again and see how you can fix this problem.

----------

## pestilence

Ah sorry...i was bit quick in responding...seems your mtrr is not correctly set for the ATI card...

reg02: base=0xe8000000 (3712MB), size=  16MB: write-combining, count=1

As you can see here it is assigned only 16Mb...change it to 64Mb (or the memory ammount your card uses...).

To do this find an error message as described in the first page of the guide in /var/log/messages. There should be an error message of overlapping or something writte down the values and with the guide try to track and change the values to your own settings.

----------

## hanzotutu

MTRR problem solved.

```

hanzo@scimd: pts/0: 32 files 1015Kb-> cat /proc/mtrr 

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0xfeda0000 (4077MB), size= 128KB: write-through, count=1

reg02: base=0xe8000000 (3712MB), size=  32MB: write-combining, count=3 <=== correct VRAM size

reg03: base=0xe0000000 (3584MB), size= 128MB: write-combining, count=1

```

but the FPS is still 1099 FPS. I remember gatos ATI driver yields smaller FPS than ati-drivers. So I will just accept it. Thank pestilence.

----------

## pestilence

Hmm i am not sure about the lower scores...but my scores are:

```

pestilence@pestilence pestilence $ glxgears

8823 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1764.600 FPS

9568 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1913.600 FPS

9564 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1912.800 FPS

9647 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1929.400 FPS

```

On a Mobility 9000 64Mb RAM on Acer Travelmate 512DDR Intel Centrino 1.3GHz

----------

## Evil2000

Hi,

I followed your howto, but I'm getting a few glitches whenever something is supposed to be transparent. See screenshot

My XF86Config (well, part of):

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

        Option  "AGPMode"       "4"

        Option  "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

        Option  "IgnoreEDID"    "Off"

        Driver  "ati"

        BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

        VendorName      "ATI Technologies INC"

        BoardName       "Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]"

EndSection

```

How can I fix these glitches?

----------

## pestilence

@evil2000 i tryed reproducing your problem but did not manage to do so...hmmm are your graphics libs all updated? which Xfree version are you running?

----------

## squash_buckler

Thanks for the guide, after couple of times, it finally works for me with 2700fps ! 

BUT,

I have another problem, and it is duelhead. The dri is activated only if I am using a singlelayout in X, because then I am not using Xinerama. But if I want to use duelhead, I have to activate the Xinerama, and this prevents the dri from being activated:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x2000000)
> 
> (WW) RADEON(0): Direct Rendering Disabled -- Dual-head configuration is not working with DR
> ...

 

my XF86config looks like this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
>   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"
> ...

 

Thanks to one of the guys in this forum, I moved the Xinerama from "serverflags" to the layuot.   :Very Happy: 

Thanks again, Nadi.

----------

## Evil2000

 *pestilence wrote:*   

> @evil2000 i tryed reproducing your problem but did not manage to do so...hmmm are your graphics libs all updated? which Xfree version are you running?

 

I figured it out, it has to do with the DGA-Stuff. Too bad that VMWare won't run fullscreen without DGA, but DGA includet produces these glitches  :Sad: 

BTW, that happens with the kernel module AND the binary ATI-Drivers.

----------

## lpshow

anyone got TV-Out working with their ATI Mobility 9000? if so please explain

----------

## amallah

Hi, thanks for doing this guide. I have a Dell Latitude D600 (like another poster to this thread)

I see that you get this OpenGL driver:

```

pestilence@pestilence pestilence $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20020827 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4 

```

However, I have followed your instructions and hit a snag.. the only difference I can see is this:

```

centrino root # glxinfo | grep OpenGL

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

```

I already did opengl-update xfree. How are you getting the different renderer? My X logs don't show any errors at all:

```

centrino root # grep DRI /var/log/XFree86.0.log

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

```

Permissions look okay too:

```

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Any idea where I should look next?  :Sad: 

----------

## tuxlover

Great guide, thanks!

I still have an mtrr problem:

I also have the tm 800lci with a 64mb ati 900 mobility.

I tried the mtrr-fix from the howto, but I still get messages like this when booting:

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x1000000

When I set the fix for /proc/mtrr to:

```
echo "disable=2" >| /proc/mtrr

echo "base=0xd8000000 size=0x1000000 type=write-combining" > /proc/mtr
```

I still get

```
cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x1ff80000 ( 511MB), size= 512KB: uncachable, count=1

reg02: base=0xd8000000 (3456MB), size=  16MB: write-combining, count=1

reg03: base=0xe0000000 (3584MB), size= 256MB: write-combining, count=1
```

== 16MB.

Any ideas? Is it possible to change the base address (new base address would be old base address + size = 8000000 + 1000000)? I don't really want to test this, maybe it can have bad consequences...?

----------

## pestilence

 *tuxlover wrote:*   

> Great guide, thanks!
> 
> I still have an mtrr problem:
> 
> I also have the tm 800lci with a 64mb ati 900 mobility.
> ...

 

In your case i guess this should be correct:

```
echo "base=0xd8000000 size=0x4000000 type=write-combining" 
```

----------

## jeja

 *amallah wrote:*   

> Hi, thanks for doing this guide. I have a Dell Latitude D600 (like another poster to this thread)
> 
> I see that you get this OpenGL driver:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

As you have used fglrxinfo, I suppose you were using the drivers from ATI (ie. fglrx.o) before trying to switch to radeon.o. When installing the ATI drivers version 3.7.0  some libGL.so is installed (not in /usr/lib) and the original one (from XFree) is renamed. When I switched to radeon.o , I faced the same effect you descibed: Xlog saying everything is OK, but glxinfo saying you're on software rendering. So I had to reinstall the libGL.so from the XFree.rpm (rpm --verify Xfree*). By the way, check with ldd which libraries are actually used by glxgears.

I hope this may help

jeja

PS: this has changed in versions 3.7.6 and 3.9.0  from ATI

radeon.o :  2850 FPS (glxgears, M9, 64 MB DDR, P-M 1.6 ie. 400Mhz FSB)

fglrx.o 3.9.0  1280 FPS

BUT: fglrx implemtents a lot more OpenGL features. 

UT2004 is almost not playable with radeon.o

----------

## Hase

Has anyone ever heard of anybody with this card getting it to work with the new 3.9 drivers?

----------

## forceflow2

 *Hase wrote:*   

> Has anyone ever heard of anybody with this card getting it to work with the new 3.9 drivers?

 

I've got this card and the 3.9.0 drivers. There's really no use in "upgrading" if it can be called that though, it doesn't really change anything.

----------

## Hase

When you say upgrade, do you men from the built in kernel ATI support or the older 3.7 drivers?

----------

## pestilence

ATI Drivers work fine with this card this post was intented when the ATI drivers where experiencing lock up issues with XFREE it seems this days are gone now, upgrade to x.org or to the latest Xfree release and emerge the latest ati drivers you should be ok.

----------

## milkypostman

i have a gateway 450x running a mobility 9000 m9 and i have yet to get the fglx drivers to work.  I use the DRM from the kernel.  However using EnablePageFlip i went from 2000fps to 2700fps.  Thanks for the update.  I don't do a lot of graphic stuff but i want it to be ready in case i decide one day.  :Smile: 

----------

## pestilence

 *milkypostman wrote:*   

> i have a gateway 450x running a mobility 9000 m9 and i have yet to get the fglx drivers to work.  I use the DRM from the kernel.  However using EnablePageFlip i went from 2000fps to 2700fps.  Thanks for the update.  I don't do a lot of graphic stuff but i want it to be ready in case i decide one day. 

 

Drop the fglx drivers, use only the kernel module, i tested them on xorg and i had lockups once again, wen't back to the kernel module and everything works sweet again.

----------

## rdvrey

Hi,

I am using a Travelmate 800 (acer) the update works fine until I try to run flightgear. The I get white patches on the screen and the text of the menu gets blured. 

sh-2.05b$ glxgears

7925 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1585.000 FPS

9952 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1990.400 FPS

9924 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1984.800 FPS

9941 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1988.200 FPS

9939 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1987.800 FPS

(Was faster until the last Xfree update)

sh-2.05b$ cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x1ff80000 ( 511MB), size= 512KB: uncachable, count=1

reg02: base=0xd8000000 (3456MB), size=  64MB: write-combining, count=3

reg03: base=0xe0000000 (3584MB), size= 256MB: write-combining, count=1

bash-2.05b# glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

     GLX_NV_vertex_array_range, GLX_MESA_agp_offset

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20020827 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

Kernel : 2.6.9-gentoo-r1

Xfree: 4.3.0-r8

regards

Robert

----------

## pestilence

Why don't you try running xorg's server and see i don't know because i nearly never play games under Linux check the website of the game meaybe there is a bug or something.

----------

## rdvrey

The thing is it used to work with the ati driver.

Still unsure where to look now. To many variables.

regards

Robert

----------

